# 07 Outback Hood Latch Opens Partially



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Make sure the release cable is returning all the way. If it is the latch is most likely shot. If not releasing you need a new cable they get old and bind inside the outer sheathing.


----------



## Mack daddy (Oct 29, 2011)

Jazan said:


> My 2007 Subaru Outback's hood has started popping up now and then
> as I drive down the road. The hood does not open. It just goes to the
> first release and shakes until I stop and re-close it. It's been happening
> more and more as time goes on.
> ...


As a master Subaru tech of 20 years, try to adjust the latch first!! It's not up high enough.. It's only 3 12 mm bolts and slide it up.. Is the car from the east coast?? 
Rust can cause this latch problem also.. Has the car been wrecked?


----------



## Jazan (Oct 18, 2009)

*Follow-Up On Subaru Hoodlatch Problem*

Thanks you both for your helpful replies. The cable is in good shape and moves freely. No rust or dirt in or around the latch mechanism. When I
decided to try the adjustment by loosening the three screws, the upper
two are reachable, but the lower one is blocked. Is there a special tool for that one? Or is does the grille have to come off before I can loosen it?
Also, once I get the screws loose, are the screw holes slightly slotted
to allow for adjustment upward as you suggest? Thanks again!


----------



## Mack daddy (Oct 29, 2011)

You can get a swivel socket on it.. It does. It have to be loosened much.. That should take care of your problem...


----------

